# Nachbelichten  eines Ai-Objekts



## jassebutter (20. August 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

da meine Illustrator Kenntnisse leider noch nicht sehr groß sind, stehe ich vor einem (fuer euch sicher leicht zu loesenden) Problem.

Ich habe einen Button gebaut und bereits mit Verlaeufen und Transparenten weißen "Flaechen" einige Highlights eingefuegt. 
Jetzt wuerde ich aber gerne noch einige Stellen etwas nachbelichten, damit dieser wunderbare "Glossy Effect" zustande kommt.

In Photoshop ist das ja alles kein Problem, aber nach viel Suchen (in Illustrator sowie bei Google) hat sich mir noch keine Moeglichkeit aufgezeigt, den selben Effekt mit dem Ai zu bekommen. 


Es muss doch mit Sicherheit einen Trick geben, nur komme ich leider nicht drauf. 

Ach, und ich benutze CS4, falls das wissenswert ist.

Liebste Grueße und schonmal Danke


----------



## ink (20. August 2009)

Moin
Wie genau stellst du dir das vor?
Transparente Verläufe sowie Pfade in weiß sollten da doch ausreichen.
Im Flyout-Menü "Transparenz" gibt es zusätzlich die Möglichkeit jegliche Art von Verlauf transparent maskiert laufen zu lassen.
Dazu Legst die Fläche dort an wo sie gewünscht ist, Strg+C Doppelklick neben die Miniatur, im maskierten Modus Strg+F (an gleiche Stelle einfügen) und im Menü "Verlauf" den gewünschten Verlauf einstellen. Wobei Weiß deckend und Schwarz transparent darstellt.

Hast du vielleicht n Beispiel?

mfg


----------



## jassebutter (20. August 2009)

Aaaaalso ich hab mal schnell ein Beispiel gemacht, weil die Originale aufm anderen Rechner sind. 
Sieht natuerlich jetzt furchtbar aus, weils bloß ne Minute gebraucht hat, aber man sieht was ich meine. 

Und zwar geht es mir um diese turkisen Bereiche. Im Ps mache ich die mit dem Abwedler und nehme dabei den Haken aus "Tonwerte schuetzen" raus.

Ich glaube so einen Effekt kann ich mit einem Weiß zu Transparent Verlauf nicht erzielen, oder?

Illustrator bringt mich noch zur Verzweiflung, ich will, dass das jetzt sofort alles klappt 

Aber danke dir schonmal fuer die schnelle Antwort.

MfG


----------



## ink (20. August 2009)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du nen schöneren Verlauf von türkis zu blau und wieder zurück?
Die oben genannte Variante funktioniert mit allen anderen Farben ebenso 
Du kannst ebenso noch zwischen töne einfügen um dein ergebnis noch zu verfeinern.
mfg


----------



## jassebutter (20. August 2009)

Oooooooh Aaaaaah es ist nich der Illustrator der mich verzweifeln laesst, ich bin es selber!

Unglaublich was man manchmal fuer ein dickes Brett vor dem Kopf hat. 

Natuerlich ist das die einfachste Loesung. Vielen dank fuers Augenoeffnen, jetzt komm ich endlich weiter. 

Aber die naechste Frage wird bestimmt nicht lange auf sich warten lassen 

Schoenen Tag, danke dir!


----------



## smileyml (20. August 2009)

ink hat gesagt.:


> ...Im Flyout-Menü "Transparenz" gibt es zusätzlich die Möglichkeit jegliche Art von Verlauf transparent maskiert laufen zu lassen.
> Dazu Legst die Fläche dort an wo sie gewünscht ist, Strg+C Doppelklick neben die Miniatur, im maskierten Modus Strg+F (an gleiche Stelle einfügen) und im Menü "Verlauf" den gewünschten Verlauf einstellen. Wobei Weiß deckend und Schwarz transparent darstellt.



Ähm, nur um das nochmal zu erläutern 
Ist es nicht einfacher, sich bein der Verlaufseinstellung die zusätzlichen Optionen anzeigen zu lassen und damit eine gesetzte Farbe im Verlauf in ihrer Deckkraft zu ändern.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (20. August 2009)

@Marco
Also ich mag die zusätzliche Kontrolle in der Maske, aber das kann jeder handhaben wie er möchte.
Hätte das natürlich auch noch nennen können, Gewohnheiten eben 
Danke

mfg


----------



## jassebutter (20. August 2009)

Jaa so hab ichs auch gemacht. 

Vielen Dank


----------

